

Ask HN: Short survey: Help us continue to build out a next generation RSS Reader - swarmiq

We&#x27;ve built a full-featured RSS Reader and would really appreciate feedback from HN members that will help us prioritize what features to focus on next.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1fNCdZg
======
MaysonL
Based on the questions you asked, you seem to be suffering from feature creep
and over-speccing.

